# 8.



## droppedsubar (Oct 24, 2011)

How do i get a developer copy of windows 8 beta to try out?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi droppedsubar and Welcome to TSF,

It's in a Pre-beta (Alpha) release and is not officially named "Windows 8" yet. You can download this release here.

Please ensure that you have backed up all your data before continuing this installation. Also, avoid installing this on a PC you're frequently using, as it's currently experiencing a lot of issues. Don't forget to read through the documentation before installing.


----------

